# Does anyone own a Panda German Shepherd?



## EmeryGSD

They are pretty rare!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EmeryGSD

This is a panda gsd 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EmeryGSD

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08

There used to be a person on here that owns one.


----------



## EmeryGSD

I never see them!! I'd love to see one in person. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nickyb

Some info here.
K9-Pines.com: German Shepherds - Panda


----------



## lorihd

ive never seen one, very stunning !


----------



## DixieGSD

They are gorgeous, I would also love to see one in person! (mabie own one, someday lol)


----------



## lily's master

I would love to own one. Sadly i have never even seen one


----------



## EmeryGSD

I hope someone on here owns one! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa

I was on the list for a male last year but the litter never took. I've spoken to the breeder who "discovered" the panda gene. She was pretty nice. They're pretty dogs. I'd like to have a panda some day but we'll see. I say "discovered" because she's the only one I've read who's had it documented at all.


----------



## AshleyS147

*Panda gsd???*

After researching... My Bevo fits the description of a Panda. I was wondering if I posted some pictures, could someone help me out with their thoughts and opinions?


----------



## Castlemaid

Post away! Tell us also how you came about getting her. Panda's are still quite rare, so not many people have actually seen one in person. But we might be able to say if she might be a Panda, a regular GSD with weird markings, of maybe a mix? At any rate, I'm curious to see pics.


----------



## AshleyS147

Here are a couple of his pictures, from puppy until recently.


----------



## martemchik

Wow! Pretty close...or at least as close as I've ever seen. But I'll have to guess a mix. There isn't any brown, and the blue eyes are probably a tell of another breed being mixed in.

My guess would be Australian shepherd or a heeler mixed with a GSD.


----------



## AshleyS147

The reason I thought maybe he is a Panda is because he looks almost identical to this dog I found online (Frankie) that is listed as a Panda.


----------



## gsdsar

I don't know. The only questionable thing I see is the way the back end us put together and his tail set. 

But he does look Panda to me. But they are very very rare, and I would bet the breeder can tell you where every pup is located. 

Where did you get him??? He is gorgeous!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AshleyS147

We adopted him as a puppy at Adoption Day at a local pet store. He is so beautiful and the most lovable dog I've ever known. When we adopted him, we were told he was a mix between a German Shepherd and Australian Shepherd, yet he was the ONLY one in the litter that looked SO different and had the blue eyes. I later started to think he may be part husky, because of the coat and eyes. After seeing the "Frankie" dogs picture, I thought surely he must be a Panda, they look IDENTICAL. I can get other pictures. I only had the ones posted on my work computer. I just don't know what angles are best to look for (like you mentioned the tail set and back end), so if someone could tell me, I will take pictures this evening and post them.


----------



## gsdsar

I think looking at the entire litter is best. A Panda is a purebred GSD. So the other puppies would have looked pure GSD. If they did not, then he is probably a mix. Still gorgeous!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Magwart

We've actually seen TWO this year in shelters. 

One of them was pulled by a breed rescue, and he was adopted by his foster mom. The other was adopted by a shelter volunteer before the rescue could pull him. Both were in kill shelters in the same geographic area--very likely bred by the same BYB (probably an amateur color breeder).


----------



## AshleyS147

Here are some more pictures of him. Martemchik, I took some that show the brown in his coat and on his head. Hopefully some of these are better pictures to help to figure out... Panda or not?


----------



## martemchik

Just some signs of the back end that don't look very GSD. I know a curled tail is possible...but your dogs seems very short...more like a heeler. And when he stands the back also reminds me of heeler. I'm with the other poster that said without seeing the rest of the litter or knowing the parents, its hard to tell. The head is definitely GSD.

Any guess on the age of the dog?

If you could get a picture of him moving it might give a better idea...right now, those back legs just look way too skinny. But that might be due to his age, although his head is quite developed so I'm assuming he's old enough that the back end should be more developed.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom

AshleyS147 said:


> Here are some more pictures of him. Martemchik, I took some that show the brown in his coat and on his head. Hopefully some of these are better pictures to help to figure out... Panda or not?


Wow--he is definitely pretty, the shape of his head (profile) is absolutely GSD... But looking at his overall conformation and the texture of his coat, I am guessing a mix. 

Susan


----------



## shemeld135

These 33 Dogs With The Most Unique Coats On Earth Took My Breath Away. My Favorite Is #7!

_This dog is a Panda German Shepherd. Panda German Shepherds come from a single bloodline, which does not include White German Shepherds. This coloration is a result of a piebald mutation, which shows up in many species, although the mutation itself is rare._


----------



## AshleyS147

martemchik said:


> Just some signs of the back end that don't look very GSD. I know a curled tail is possible...but your dogs seems very short...more like a heeler. And when he stands the back also reminds me of heeler. I'm with the other poster that said without seeing the rest of the litter or knowing the parents, its hard to tell. The head is definitely GSD.
> 
> Any guess on the age of the dog?
> 
> If you could get a picture of him moving it might give a better idea...right now, those back legs just look way too skinny. But that might be due to his age, although his head is quite developed so I'm assuming he's old enough that the back end should be more developed.


He will be 3 yrs old in November. Here is another picture of his leg more in motion, and some other pictures too. He is so cute, I took all the pictures I could while we were playing.


----------



## my boy diesel

my impression is that the dog is too square to be a gsd as gsd are longer than they are tall 
i would say husky possibly and something else


----------



## martemchik

How big is he?


----------



## AshleyS147

martemchik said:


> How big is he?


Around 95lbs.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom

AshleyS147 said:


> He will be 3 yrs old in November. Here is another picture of his leg more in motion, and some other pictures too. He is so cute, I took all the pictures I could while we were playing.


After seeing these photos, I am wondering if possibly GSD/Akita mix...

The Akita is more square like he is, and the angles of the hind legs and pasterns seem more like that of an Akita, and his coat and markings as well. Hmm...

Susan


----------



## wyoung2153

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> After seeing these photos, I am wondering if possibly GSD/Akita mix...
> 
> The Akita is more square like he is, and the angles of the hind legs and pasterns seem more like that of an Akita, and his coat and markings as well. Hmm...
> 
> Susan


That's exactly what I was thinking! I am watching a friend's Akita and she has a similar build.


----------

